# Gamer PC bis ~800€ (Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kompatibilität)



## MarcoI2811 (4. März 2013)

*Gamer PC bis ~800€ (Verbesserungsvorschläge und Kompatibilität)*

Hallo liebes Forum! 

Ich hoffe mal, dass ich hier richtig bin. Und zwar möchte ich mir einen neuen Gamer PC für am besten weniger als 800€ selbst zusammen stellen. 
Auf diesem PC soll dann hauptsächlich gespielt werden, d.h. es sollten auch noch nach ca. 1 - 2 Jahren die neuesten Spiele auf Full HD ruckelfrei laufen. Als Betriebssystem möchte ich gerne Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit benutzen, da ich nicht so der Fan von Windows 8 bin. Außerdem sollte es auch nicht ruckeln, wenn ich mal während einem Spiel auf Full HD (z.B. Crysis 3 o.Ä.) Fraps neben her laufen lasse, da ich gerne auch mal ein paar Gameplays aufnehme. Somit sollte der PC auch für Videobearbeitung (z.B. Sony Vegas) gut genug sein. Auf dem PC möchte ich außerdem hauptsächlich Shooter spielen z.B. Black Ops II, Crysis 3, etc.. Da eine SSD ja heutzutage fast schon zum "Standard" gehört, möchte ich eine SSD von Samsung mit 120GB verbauen. Einen CPU Kühler möchte ich auch einbauen lassen, da der Boxed Kühler angeblich ziemlich laut sein soll.
Habe auch schon unten etwas zusammengestellt und wollte somit auch eher fragen, ob ihr meint, dass diese Sachen "Kompatibel" miteinander sind.
Die Komponenten sollten so gewählt werden, dass ich in Zukunft auch aufrüsten kann. Da ich mit AMD in Verbindung mit Gaming "schlechte Erfahrungen" gemacht habe, möchte ich auf Intel und Nvidia setzen. Außerdem hatte ich vor das Ganze am Ende bei dem Shop "Hardwareversand" zu bestellen und mir alles direkt fix und fertig zusammen gebaut etc. liefern zu lassen. 

Hier die Komponenten, die ich mir Vorstelle: 

Prozessor (CPU): Intel Core i5-3470
Intel Core i5-3470, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80637I53470) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard: MSI ZH77A-G41, H77 
MSI ZH77A-G41, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7758-050R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): 8GB Corsair Vengeance PC3-12800U (DDR3-1600)
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24, low profile (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 rot (Window-Kit), ohne Netzteil
Sharkoon T28 rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Grafikkarte: MSI N660 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 660, 2048MB DDR5
MSI N660-TF-2GD5/OC Twin Frozr III, GeForce GTX 660, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V287-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM (530 Watt)
be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Festplatte (HDD): Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Festplatte (SSD): Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prozessorlüfter: Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo (RR-TX3E-22PK-R1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224BB schwarz, SATA, bulk
Samsung SH-224BB schwarz, SATA, bulk (BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Meine Fragen: 
1) Sind die Komponenten miteinander Kompatibel?
2) Baut Hardwareversand den CPU-Kühler drauf oder muss ich diesen selbst montieren?

Anmerkungen:
1) Das Netzteil hat vielleicht etwas zu viel Watt, ist allerdings Absicht, damit ich später besser aufrüsten kann!
2) Ich würde im Grunde am liebsten alles so lassen, wenn ihr meint, dass es so am Ende funktioniert und so meine 
    Anforderungen erfüllt werden!


Danke schonmal für alle hilfreichen Antworten 

Liebe Grüße
- Marco


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Bis auf die Grafikkarte ist das sehr gut. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle entweder mind 60€ mehr ausgeben für eine AMD 7950 OC, die kommt dann sogar eher an eine GTX 670, schneller als die 660 *Ti *ist die sowieso, oder aber lieber die SSD erstmal weglassen, denn die bringt eh nur was für den Komfort und nicht für die Leistung. Oder auch auf das modulare beim Netzteil verzichten.

Grad für so was wie Crysis wird es sonst nämlich schnell eng mit nur einer GTX 660...

Und sowohl AMD als auch Nvdia haben immer mal hier, mal da Probleme mit einem Modell X oder einem Treiber Y - wenn es da nur um schlechte Erfahrungen ginge, dürfrte man keinen von beiden Herstellern nehmen  ach ja: es gibt bei ner 7950 auch noch zwei Games dazu (Crysis 3 und Bioshock Infinite)


und das mit dem gleichzeitig Video aufnehmen kann auch noch schwer werden. Aber in Preis-Leistung wäre halt definitiv eine AMD 7950 die beste Wahl und eine GTX 660 evlt schon jetzt für manche Dinge grenzwertig auf höchsten Details. Wenn Du dich absolut nicht von ner Nvidia abbringen lässt, dann nimm halt eine GTX 660 *Ti *OC


Ansonsten passt alles, und der Kühler wird vermutlich vom Shop auch mitmontiert, der ist nicht so schwer.


----------



## MarcoI2811 (4. März 2013)

Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort. Mir wurde schon öfters geraten die Radeon HD 7950 / 7970 zu nehmen. Aber was genau ist denn an der AMD besser als an der Nvidia (außer 3GB GDDR5). Hatte übrigens nur mit den CPUs von AMD Probleme nicht mit den GraKas.  Ne SSD hätte ich schon ganz gerne.  Will auch nen bisschen "Luxus". Und was genau ist denn an der "Ti" Version anders als an der nicht Ti, sehe da irgendwie auch vom Takt her keinen Unterschied. 

Grüße
- Marco


----------



## MarcoI2811 (4. März 2013)

Habe hier grad mal ein Review zu der MSI N660 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC, GeForce GTX 660, 2048MB DDR5 gefunden und der Typ spielt Battlefield auf Ultra und hat dabei noch über 60 FPS. Wieso wirds dann schwierig mit dem aufnehmen?  Aber hast schon Recht, die Radeon 7950 ist schon besser im P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Die AMD 7950 ist ca so teuer wie die GTX 660 Ti, aber eben ein gutes Stück schneller, ne übertaktete Version (ca 260-270€) ist fast so schnell wie eine GTX 670 (330€). Und seit dem letzten Treiber 31-1 ist es speziell bei Battlefield 3 noch mal 15-20% mehr Leistung oben drauf. Du kriegst also einfach mehr füs Geld bei AMD. 

Und die GTX 660 Ti wiederum ist auch schon merkbar schneller als nur eine GTX 660 ohne "Ti". Und mit dem Takt hat das wenig zu tun, denn in den Karten stecken unterschiedliche Chips drin. Das ist ähnlich wie bei Motoren, da kann einer mit 350PS effektiv trotzdem weniger Kraft und somit Geschwindigkeit überträgt als ein anderer Motor mit "nur" 300PS.


Und auch bei CPUs/Mainboards gibt es auch einen haufen Intel-Systeme, die Probleme machen  es gibt keine fehlerfreien Hersteller. Es gibt ja auch Boards FÜR AMD mit nvidia-Chipsatz, die einwandfrei laufen - oder auch nicht laufen - jedenfalls nicht immer. idR sind es aber Treiberprobleme oder zufällige Inkompatibilitäten, für die dann aber eher der End-Hersteller verantwortlich ist, also zB Gigabyte, MSI, Asus usw. und nicht AMD, Intel oder Nvidia. Und es kann natürlich auch immer mal ein echter Defekt vorkommen, selbst beim besten System der Welt. So was kommt aber meist schon am Anfang vor, und so könnte zB das Mainbaord zurückgeben.

Es gibt in der Tat ab und an bestimmte Modelle, die fast bei jedem User das gleiche Problem machen, aber die gibt es sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Intel, und dagegen kann man sich absichern, wenn man vorher mal Meinungen nachsieht. 

Zb wenn ich mal beim Mainboard eine ähnlich Preisklasse wie das MSI anschaue, dann wäre da hier auch sehr gut: ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP? denn wenn es schlecht wäre, müsste es da auch einige Meinungen mit schlechter Wertung geben. USer schreiben sogar eher mal was, wenn es was zu meckern gibt, d.h. sogar schon 13 postive Meinungen sind an sich = "viel viel mehr zufriedene Käufer"

oder die Gigabyte 7950: GIGABYTE GV-R795WF3-3GD WindForce 3X nur eine schlechte Meinung, bei der einer halt ein defektes Modell erwischt hat - findest Du bei NVidia aber ebenso. zB MSI N660Ti-2GD5/OC? ne GTX 660 Ti, die auf nem bestimmten Board einfach nicht laufen will.


Aber wie gesagt: wenn Du dich dabei besser fühlst, dann nimm ne Nvidia, aber lieber direkt ne 660 Ti. Zwei sachliche Vorteile der Nvidia: sie hat PhysX, das haben AMD-Karte nicht. Allerdings haben das auch nur wenige Games, und es kommen kaum welche dazu. Und: der Strombedarf ist etwas geringer als bei gleichstarken AMDs. Aber halt nur ein bisschen


----------



## MarcoI2811 (4. März 2013)

Gut, ok.  Denke dann werde ich vielleicht doch zu einer AMD GraKa greifen, nur muss ich da mal gucken wie ich das mache, da diese jahr sehr teuer ist.  Bin halt eben Schüler und da muss man halt gucken wie man an sein Geld kommt. Aber ich informiere mich in den nächsten Tagen nochmal.
Brauche ich dann eigentlich nicht auch ein anderes Mainboard, wenn ich zu der Radeon 7950 / 7970 (welche ist eigentlich die bessere?) greifen sollte?
Ansonsten passen ja alle Komponenten hoffe ich mal zusammen. Achja, und wie sieht es mit dem Netzteil aus? Auf der Seite von der GraKa (7970) steht man sollte min. 500W Netzteil haben. Reicht da das 530er aus für die anderen Komponenten? Oder dann lieber das gleiche Netzteil nur mit 630W?? 

Grüße
- Marco

Edit: Liege jetzt wenn ich die Radeon 7950 nehme und den Rest so lasse bei ca. 835€. Dazu kommt dann noch die Software - Installation, Windows 7 und der Zusammenbau des Rechners bei Hardwareversand und wäre dann bei 965€.... 
Ist doch schon einiges. Denke ich werde entweder sparen oder halt ne andere GraKa nehmen müssen. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (4. März 2013)

Das Mainboard spielt keine Rolle bei der Frage, welche Grafikkarte man nimmt. Das einzige, was stimmen muss, sind die Steckplatzarten, und da haben alle modernen Grafikkarten PCIe, und beim RAM halt DDR3-RAM. Nur bei den CPUs ist es so, dass die nur auf ganz bestimmte Mainbaords passen.

Netzteil: ein gutes Markennetzteil ist mit 400-450W oft sogar stärker als ein "billiges" mit 600W - daher sind die Angaben der Hersteller immer übervorsichtig, damit man nicht meckern kann "ihr habt gesagt, dass 400W reichen! Mein 500W Zilent Chaineeze reichte aber nicht!"    du kannst aber als Puffer auch das Modell mit etwas mehr Watt nehmen, auch wenn du mal weiter aufrüstest. Aber 530W bei der 8er-Serie von BeQuiet, das ist an sich sogar besser als manche Netzeile, die selber schon "Marke" sind und 600W haben.

Wenn Du bei der Graka sparen willst, dann wäre ne AMD 7870 wiederum die nächstbilligere gute Karte. Aber es macht echt mehr Sinn, erstmal bei der SSD zu sparen.


----------



## MarcoI2811 (5. März 2013)

Super, danke für die Antwort. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt schonmal, dass ich das Mainboard behalten kann und nur eine andere Grafikkarte und ggf. ein Netzteil mit mehr Watt nehme. Würdest Du mir lieber zu dem 530W oder zu dem 630W raten, weil ich der Meinung bin 630W sind eigentlich zu viel, aber wenn ich dann mal in 1-2 Jahren aufrüsten will, müsste ich dann bei dem 530W Netzteil ein neues kaufen wieder für 80€ oder so und so kann ich dann jetzt einmal 10€ mehr ausgeben und habe dann ein 630W Netzteil.  Also so sehe ich das verbessere mich bitte wenn ich da falsch liege. 

Zu den Grafikkarten: Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht, warum die 7970 (besser) nur 500W braucht aber die 7950 (schlechter) 700W braucht?! 
Denke aber werde dann so oder so zu der 7970 greifen, da diese wirklich gut sein soll und mir auch schon oft empfohlen wurde. 

In diesem Sinne dankeschön 

Grüße
- Marco


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2013)

Diese Angaben sind halt wie gesagt eh für die Katz, weil die auf Nummer SUPERsicher gehen. Aber das miot 700W muss ein Fehler sein, so stand das denn?

Die 7950 braucht weniger Strom als die 7970.


ob 580 oder 630W is an sich egal, kannst ruhig die 630W-Version nehmen. Aber so ein System, wie Du es jetzt im Sinn hast, kann man mit einem GUTEN Netzteil sogar betreiben mit einem nur 400W-Modell


----------



## MarcoI2811 (5. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Diese Angaben sind halt wie gesagt eh für die Katz, weil die auf Nummer SUPERsicher gehen. Aber das miot 700W muss ein Fehler sein, so stand das denn?
> 
> Die 7950 braucht weniger Strom als die 7970.



Hier: 
AMD 7950: AMD Radeon™ HD 7950 Grafikkarte
AMD 7970: AMD Radeon™ HD 7950 Grafikkarte

Bei der 7950 steht komischer weise einmal 500W und dadrunter 750W... Komisch  
Naja denke werde dann sowieso zu der 7970 greifen. 

Danke für die Antwort, weiss noch nicht so ganz aber ich denke, das 630W Netzteil reicht fürs erste. 

Grüße
- Marco


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2013)

Also, das Netzteil mit 530W hat 2x PCIe-6/8Pin, d.h es wäre selbst für die stromhungrigst-denkbare Karte, die 2 mal 8pin voll ausnutzt, immer noch geeignet. Und viel mehr als die 7950 braucht die 7970 auch nicht. Ich hab nen ähnlichen PC wie Du (i5-3570k, amd 7950 OC, 2 Festplatten + 1x SSD + 1x DVD + 3 Lüfter), und da hab ich mal wegen eines Problems testweise ein altes 450W-Netzteil von Corsair für meine AMD 7950 benutzt, das sogar nur 1x PCIe 6Pin hatte, den zweiten Stecker hab ich durch einen Adpater, der bei der Graka dabelag, erzeugt (kommt an 2 freie Molex-Stecker des Netzeils) - das war überhaupt kein Problem, den PC damit zu betreiben.


MIt 630W wärst Du halt noch sicherer für die Zukunft. Zu wenig ist das mit 530W aber auf keinen Fall.

Das mit 630W hat sogar 2x nen 6/8Pin und noch weitere 2x nen 6Pin, dh. das ist sogar dafür "zugelassen", dass Du zwei Grafikkarten im SLI betreibst, von denen jede 2x 6Pin braucht, oder jede je einen 6 und 8 Pin.


----------



## MarcoI2811 (5. März 2013)

Cool, ich denke nehme dann wohl doch für 10€ mehr das 630W, dann brauche ich später nicht nochmal 80€ für ein neues auszugeben, sondern kann mir das jetzt sparen.  

Grüße und Danke
- Marco


----------



## MarcoI2811 (5. März 2013)

Ich sehe grade, entweder die ganzen Komponenten sind irgendwie eurer geworden oder ich habe gestern vergessen irgendwas in den Warenkorb bei HWV.de zu tun... Komme nämlich jetzt mit der Radeon 7970 auf über 1.000€ und so viel wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben... :o
Denke die Radeon 7950 OC wird es auch tun, ist auch etwas mehr als 40€ billiger, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.  

Grüße
- Marco

Edit: Die billigste Radeon 7950 OC die ich bei Hardwareversand sehe kostet allerdings auch 296€...


----------



## svd (5. März 2013)

Pass auf, der hardwareversand Wqrenkorb merkt sich Dinge. (Wahrscheinlich wenn cookies aktiviert sind.) 
Vlt. hast du irgendwas doppelt drin?


----------



## MarcoI2811 (5. März 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Pass auf, der hardwareversand Wqrenkorb merkt sich Dinge. (Wahrscheinlich wenn cookies aktiviert sind.)
> Vlt. hast du irgendwas doppelt drin?


 
Nein, habe ihn ja eben geleert und mal nachgeschaut... 
Kam, weil die GraKa so teuer ist (340€). Deswegen werde ich wahrscheinlich zu der 7950 greifen, die ist eigentlich auch ganz gut und dann auch nur das 530W Netzteil nehmen (vielleicht steht noch nicht fest. Bin noch unentschlossen. ). Vielleicht dann nach 2 Jahren mal aufrüsten oder dann, wenns halt nötig ist und was besseres her muss! 

Grüße
- Marco


----------



## svd (5. März 2013)

Wenn in zwei Jahren Grafikkarten wagen, mehr als 530W Markennetzteile zu brauchen, kauf ich die schon aus Protest nicht.


----------



## MarcoI2811 (6. März 2013)

Ich überlege grade ob es Sinn macht anstatt den i5-3470 den 3570 zu nehmen der nur 0,2 Ghz mehr hat... 
Kostet 15€ mehr... Soll ich den nehmen oder reicht der 3470? 
Und denke werde mich wohl doch zum 500W Netzteil entscheiden, da ich das ja dann auch länger nutzen kann und kauf dann in 2-3 Jahren lieber mal nen neues, wenn die Garantie dann auch futsch ist. Bringts mehr als wenn mir dann (was wahrscheinlich eh nicht passieren wird aber trotzdem) 3 Jahren wo die Garantie weg ist das 630W kaputt geht und ich dann nochmal nen neues kaufe für den Preis...  Außerdem brauche ich ja nicht so viel Watt wie ihr schon sagtet. So in diesem Sinne nochmal danke für die Antworten. Werde dann nämlich gleich den PC bestellen, wenn ich hier soweit durch bin. 

Grüße
- Marco


----------



## svd (6. März 2013)

Hmm, wenn's dir nicht zu schade ist, kannst du es ja machen.

10% mehr zahlen, für theoretische 6% mehr Leistung, wär's mir persönlich nicht wert. 
Die 15€ würde ich lieber sparen, oder höchstens in einen besseren Prozessorlüfter stecken...


----------



## MarcoI2811 (6. März 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn's dir nicht zu schade ist, kannst du es ja machen.
> 
> 10% mehr zahlen, für theoretische 6% mehr Leistung, wär's mir persönlich nicht wert.
> Die 15€ würde ich lieber sparen, oder höchstens in einen besseren Prozessorlüfter stecken...



Ok Danke, Prozessorlüfter reicht mir so eigentlich.  
Sehe grade bin mit allem drum und dran schon bei 1035€ O.o 
Überlege die 7950 OC nicht ausreicht, die ist auch 40€ billiger... 
Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden... >.>

Grüße und danke für die Antwort
- Marco


----------



## svd (6. März 2013)

Die 7970 ist schon ein klasse Teil. Aber 40€ Preisunterschied sind nicht zu verachten.

Ich denke auch, dass du mit einer 7950 OC, dafür ein schön leises Modell, besser dran bist, wenn du eh nur auf FullHD spielst.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2013)

die 7950 OC ist auch sehr stark. Aber 40€ mehr ist die 7970 NICHT wert, wenn Du NUR die Grafikkarte aufrüsten wolltest. Aber vor allem wenn Du bedenkst, dass es ja für den GANZEN PC nur ca 5% Aufpreis sind, die Karte aber 10% schneller ist, lohnt es sich dann vielleicht doch. Und wenn auch bei der 7970 für 40€ mehr eine übertaktete Variante drin ist, wären das sogar eher 15-18% mehr Leistung für 5% "Gesamtpreis-Zuschlag" 


so oder so ist aber die Frage, ob es "Nötig" ist - du musst halt ein bisschen früher ne neue Karte holen, wenn Du "Nur" die 7950 OC nimmst. Wäre aber auch nicht schlimm


----------



## MarcoI2811 (6. März 2013)

Ich denke mal die 7970 reicht vollkommen aus. 
Denke auch 340€ für ne Grafikkarte sind mehr als genug. Zumal das 1/3 des Preises für den gesamten PC sind. 
Was meinst du 7970 oder 7950 OC? Hier ist grade ne 7970 OC Boost, wobei ich nicht mal weis wofür Boost steht und ob ich dafür nicht dann doch nen neues Mainboard brauche?  Da kenne ich mich wieder mal nicht aus was "Boost" heißt. Also die 7970 OC Kostet grade mal 15€ Mehr, würde sich doch eigentlich lohnen oder? Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC Boost, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (11197-03-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Grüße
- Marco


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2013)

Eine "boost" taktet zwischendurch auch mal hoch und runter - das würd ich lieber nicht nehmen, da es beim hochtakten kurz ruckeln kann.

Die Gigabyte "windforce" ist an sich immer ne gute Wahl: günstig UND übertaktet und auch noch leise, egal ob als 7970er Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)  oder als 7950 (die hab ich selber)


----------



## MarcoI2811 (6. März 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Eine "boost" taktet zwischendurch auch mal hoch und runter - das würd ich lieber nicht nehmen, da es beim hochtakten kurz ruckeln kann.



Gut, kommt für mich nicht in Frage, danke. 
Dann nehm ich lieber ohne Boost



Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Gigabyte "windforce" ist an sich immer ne gute Wahl: günstig UND übertaktet und auch noch leise, egal ob als 7970er Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)  oder als 7950 (die hab ich selber)



Gut, ich gebe 40€ mehr aus für die AMD 7970. Die wollte ich sowieso dann nehmen von Gigabyte. Aber da steht gar nichts von "Windforce" (Ist ja die Lüftung wenn ich da richtig liege) und OC (Overclocked) im Titel??

Grüße und Danke
- Marco


----------



## MarcoI2811 (6. März 2013)

So, mein System sieht dann so aus, kann ich doch so bestellen, oder?

Prozessor (CPU): http://geizhals.de/intel_core_i5-3470_bx80637i53470_a786395.html

Mainboard: http://geizhals.de/msi_zh77a-g41_dual_pc3-12800u_ddr3_7758-050r_a813049.html

Arbeitsspeicher (RAM): http://geizhals.de/corsair_vengeanc...-9-24_ddr3-1600_cml8gx3m2a1600c9_a652381.html

Gehäuse: http://geizhals.de/sharkoon_t28_rot_mit_sichtfenster_a709623.html

Grafikkarte: http://geizhals.de/gigabyte_radeon_hd_7970_gv-r797oc-3gd_a724074.html

Netzteil: http://geizhals.de/be_quiet_pure_power_l8-cm_530w_atx_2_3_l8-cm-530w_bn181_a674412.html

Festplatte (HDD): http://geizhals.de/seagate_barracuda_7200_14_1000gb_st1000dm003_a686480.html

Festplatte (SSD): http://geizhals.de/samsung_ssd_840_series_120gb_mz-7td120bw_a841499.html

Prozessorlüfter: http://geizhals.de/cooler_master_hyper_tx3_evo_rr-tx3e-22pk-r1_a684740.html

Laufwerk: http://geizhals.de/samsung_sh-224bb_schwarz_bebe_a839337.html

Betriebssystem: http://geizhals.de/microsoft_window...vice_pack_1_deutsch_pc_gfc-02054_a620886.html

Das ist dann jetzt das System. Lasse mir das Ganze auch noch zusammen bauen und die Software installieren, damit am Ende auch alles reibungslos funktioniert.  

Grüße und danke an Euch! 
- Marco


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2013)

Ja, sieht gut aus. Wobei Deine Links alle nicht gehen, du hast da wohl Dein userprofil oder so verlinkt (endet alles auf NaN) oder nen Warenkorb oder so?

Und Windforce heißt diese Kühlung mit 3 Lüftern, steht aber nicht als "Name" unbedingt dabei


----------



## MarcoI2811 (6. März 2013)

Höö, versteh grade nicht wieso die Links nicht gehen, habe die normal eingefügt wie immer... 
Und danke mit der Erklärung Windforce, dachte ich mir schon fast, war mir nur nicht ganz sicher. 

Edit: Links funktionieren jetzt wieder!


----------



## MarcoI2811 (6. März 2013)

Ich glaube, ich lasse meinen PC doch lieber bei Mindfactory zusammen bauen wenn das geht. 
Wenn nicht, lasse ich die Teile bestellen und von einem PC Händler bei mir in der Nähe zusammen bauen. 
Nehme deshalb Mindfactory, weil die 1. Billiger sind 2. Bessere Bewertungen haben und 3. Weil ich da noch bei einer 7900er GraKa zwei Spiele bei bekomme. Habe über HWV einfach viel schlechtes gelesen jetzt grade, was Kundenservice und Reklamation an ging. 

Grüße
- Marco

PS: Weiss jemand ob Mindfactory auch zusammen baut?


----------



## svd (6. März 2013)

Gerade beim Zusammenbau ist Mindfactory, glaube ich, sehr teuer.

Negative Erfahrungen sind schon mit beiden Shops gemacht worden. (Wir hatten in den letzten Wochen hier zB verbesserungswürdigen Zusammenbau bei HWV und Reklamationsprobleme bei MF).
Im Schnitt wird beiden aber eine sehr hohe Zuverlässigkeit zugeschrieben.

Billiger *kann* MF bei Versand sei, da dort, ab Mitternacht bestellt, dieser kostenlos ist. Dafür schwanken die MF Preise des nächtens auch mal nach oben...
Bei HWV geht man grundsätzlich, für *jede einzelne* Komponente, über zB das Preisvergleichsportal geizhals in den onlineshop, um am günstigsten wegzukommen.

Da hilft echt nur, in den Warenkorb legen und vergleichen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2013)

Bei MF höre ich im Forum von PCGH immer wieder mal von Problemen, auch so was wie zB eindeutig gebrauchte Ware (also aus Rücksendungen) bekommen, findest Du auch bei den Meinugen beim preisvergleich. So was hab ich bei hwv noch nicht gehört, die verkaufen gebrauchte Ware eindeutig markiert mit Hinweis.

und "Bessere Bewertungen haben" => also, beim PCGHPreisvergleich, der auf geizhals.at/de basiert, hat MF ne 1,51 - hwv ne 1,46 - somit wäre hwv besser  

bei beiden findest du logischerweise auch immer mal Reklamationen, denn bei so vielen Tausenden von Kunden pro Jahr ist es selbst für den bemühtesten und ehrlichsten Shop der Welt unvermeidbar, dass da auch was schiefgeht oder missverstanden wird, so dass man IMMER Kunden finden, die meckern. Das geht gar nicht ohne.



Ich selber kenne beide Shops seit Jahren, und beide sind gut, aber bei MF hab ich immer wieder mal phasenweise über Wochen wirklich sehr bedenkliche Dinge gehört, dann kriegen die sich wieder ein, dann wieder mal "geht so"... hwv aber war nie "schlecht".


----------



## MarcoI2811 (7. März 2013)

Super danke. Weil mein Vater sich mal so die Bewertungen angeguckt hat, und der "Kundenservice" bei HWV nicht so rosig sein soll...
Jetzt mal der "Vergleich" von HWV und MF: 

Hardwareversand: 
Geizhals: H
Trustpilot (komischer Weise überwigend schlechte Bewertungen, aber 8.7 von 10. Frage mich: Wieso?): hardwareversand.de Bewertung | KundenBewertungen von hardwareversand.de
Idealo: hardwareversand.de Online-Shop aus Möhnesee: Daten, Meinungen und Angebote bei idealo.de
Ciao: hardwareversand.de : Testberichte, Erfahrungen und Meinungen

Und zum Vergleich Mindfactory: 
Geizhals: H
Trustpilot: Mindfactory AG Bewertung | KundenBewertungen von Mindfactory AG
Idealo: mindfactory.de Online-Shop aus Wilhelmshaven: Daten, Meinungen und Angebote bei idealo.de
Ciao: Mindfactory - Lesen Sie Testberichte

Würde ja gerne bei HWV meinen PC kaufe, aber wenn der Kundenservice wirklich zu unfreundlich etc. ist, kaufe ich die Teile wirklich lieber woanders und lasse mir den PC bei einem Händler bei mir im Ort zusammen schrauben...


----------



## MarcoI2811 (7. März 2013)

Super danke. Weil mein Vater sich mal so die Bewertungen angeguckt hat, und der "Kundenservice" bei HWV nicht so rosig sein soll...
Jetzt mal der "Vergleich" von HWV und MF: 

Hardwareversand: 
Geizhals: http://geizhals.de/?sb=2028
Trustpilot (komischer Weise überwigend schlechte Bewertungen, aber 8.7 von 10. Frage mich: Wieso?): hardwareversand.de Bewertung | KundenBewertungen von hardwareversand.de
Idealo: hardwareversand.de Online-Shop aus Möhnesee: Daten, Meinungen und Angebote bei idealo.de
Ciao: hardwareversand.de : Testberichte, Erfahrungen und Meinungen

Und zum Vergleich Mindfactory: 
Geizhals: http://geizhals.de/?sb=136
Trustpilot: Mindfactory AG Bewertung | KundenBewertungen von Mindfactory AG
Idealo: mindfactory.de Online-Shop aus Wilhelmshaven: Daten, Meinungen und Angebote bei idealo.de
Ciao: Mindfactory - Lesen Sie Testberichte

Würde ja gerne bei HWV meinen PC kaufe, aber wenn der Kundenservice wirklich zu unfreundlich etc. ist, kaufe ich die Teile wirklich lieber woanders und lasse mir den PC bei einem Händler bei mir im Ort zusammen schrauben...

PS: Kann die Links von Geizhals irgendwie nicht einfügen... -.- Am besten mal nach "Hardwareversand / Mindfactory Geizhals" googeln.


----------



## svd (7. März 2013)

Vor allem negative Bewertungen sind äußerst selten objektiv. 
Sehr gut sieht man das auf Amazon, wo eigentlich recht gute Spiele gnadenlos verrissen werden, nur weil sie auf einen bestimmten Typ DRM setzen...

Und Herbboy weißt auch regelmäßig darauf hin, dass zufriedene Kunden seltener positives Feedback hinterlassen, als unzufriedene ihre Klagen. zB die XFX Radeon HD7950 auf Mindfactory. Zwei Bewertungen, einmal 5 Sterne, einmal 1 Stern, im Durchschnitt also 3, was "50%ige Zufriedenheit" entspricht. Was ziemlich schlecht klingt. Allerdings sollen von über 100 verkaufter Karten höchstens 3% wieder retour gegangen sein. Du kannst also davon ausgehen, daß mindestens 97 Leute zufrieden sind. Oder schreibfaul.

Bestell, wo du willst. Passt alles, brauchst du den Kundendienst sowieso nicht. Gibt's Reklamationen, ist es sowieso Zufall, wer deinen Anruf entgegen nimmt. Kann die Freundlichkeit in Person sein, oder, wenn du Pech hast, jemand, der persönliche Probleme nicht daheim gelassen hat. Und schon den ganzen Tag angepisst ist...


"Ich hätte gerne 200g Leberwurst, aber von der fetten, groben." "Tut mir leid, die hat heute Berufsschule."

Keine Ahnung, warum mir der jetzt einfällt.


----------



## MarcoI2811 (7. März 2013)

Okay danke. Ich werde mich nochmal umschauen...


----------



## MarcoI2811 (7. März 2013)

Heyho! 

Habe nun den PC doch bei Hardwareversand bestellt, da dieser mir letzendlich doch am seriöstesten vor kam. 
Ich danke nochmal allen Helfenden und werde, sobald der PC bei mir eingetroffen ist und funktioniert, hier nochmal posten. 

Liebe Grüße und bis bald!
- Marco


----------



## MarcoI2811 (9. März 2013)

So, ich schreibe hier mal wieder.  Bin echt erstaunt, Donnerstag Abend PC bestellt Samstag morgen stand der Paketbote vor der Tür. Ging wirklich rasch. Der PC funktioniert so weit sehr gut. 
Hatte am Anfang ein paar Komplikationen, da ich versucht habe über den VGA Anschluss ein Signal auf meinen Monitor zu bekommen, was leider nicht funktionierte. Dann rufte ich bei Hardwareversand an und mir wurde gesagt, dass durch die Grafikkarte der VGA Anschluss "deaktiviert" wird. So, los gefahren DVI Kabel gekauft alles funktioniert! 

Danke nochmal an alle Helfenden! 

Liebe Grüße
- Marco


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2013)

Dann viel Spaß   und klar: die Anschlüsse über der GRafikkarte sind vom Mainboard, da wo auch USB usw. sind, d.h. da würdest Du die Grafik der CPU nutzen, das kann also natürlich nicht funktionieren, wenn du eine Grafikkarte drin hast. Aber es ist durchaus hilfreich, so einen Anschluss zu haben, denn wenn man mal ein Problem hat, kann man die Grafikkarte ausbauen und schauen, ob es ohne Grafikkarte klappt, um die Karte als Ursache auszuschließen oder festzustellen.


----------



## MarcoI2811 (9. März 2013)

Jop, danke.  Bin sehr sehr sehr zufrieden mit dem Rechner, auf jeden Fall ein gute Investition. 

Grüße
- Marco


----------

